# Tongue Length



## bubba7776 (Jun 21, 2011)

How Long should my tongue on my trailer be? I have a 12' Gamefisher boat. The tongue looks too long to me.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 21, 2011)

Longer trailers are easier to back up and you won't have to worry about tow vehicle getting wet when launching and retrieving on shallow ramps. 
If you get a longer boat you can use the trailer you have.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a long tongue on my trailer but that is because I have an 11' boat. I like having the added long tongue length for launching and if I get a new boat that is bigger there is room for it. Just move the winch stand


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

longer is better i want to extend the tongue on mine, just gotta get a 10' pc of 3" box. and the gumption to do it


----------



## mightymite45 (Jul 7, 2011)

Where can someone get the steel to extend the tongue of a trailer?


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 7, 2011)

> Where can someone get the steel to extend the tongue of a trailer?



Fencing companies.....Steel supply store....Farm or Ag service company....Welding shops....Online (though the shipping is usually a deal killer with that).....shoot, Home Depot or Lowe's can order it....

if you have internet access at your house, I guarantee there's someplace to buy steel in the immediate area...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Where can someone get the steel to extend the tongue of a trailer?



Maybe you should finish your profile so people could help you more by knowing where you live.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a short trailer and it sucked not being able to put down my tailgate. I have a long trailer now and I like it a heck of a lot better. Seems easier to back up and I have plenty of room to put my tailgate down.


----------

